# Oberon Orders, how long to fulfill?



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm just curious... any idea how long it takes from order to mailing?


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I ordered mine on a Monday and got it the following Saturday, so just 5 days!  The shippig method I used was USPS.  On my original Kindle 2 case I got UPS Ground and it took quite a bit longer.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It depends on how busy they are. Sometimes I've had mine go out within 2 days, sometimes it takes a week.  

I expect it'll be in the 4-5 day range since they're pretty busy with the iPhone cases right now.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I ordered mine on a Monday (Monday 20 September, actually), and it shipped on Thursday (23 September), arrived here in NY on Saturday 25 September with USPS  

It does seem to work better when ordering on a Monday, as I then ordered another cover as a gift for a friend. Ordered that one on a Wednesday, shiped the following Monday and then got it on Wednesday - so having the week-end in the middle definitely made the wait longer!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, maybe I was wrong. I ordered a K3 cover and an iPhone case on Wednesday afternoon, I just got shipping notice.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Ok, maybe I was wrong. I ordered a K3 cover and an iPhone case on Wednesday afternoon, I just got shipping notice.


I ordered on Monday and also got shipping notice today, so maybe you are right. I wish wish wish it would come tomorrow though as Monday is a Holiday. I seriously doubt it though so I am probably looking at next Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I ordered a couple of small things a few days ago but haven't heard a word yet.  I like the smartphone cases even though none of the designs they chose to use really wow me (Roof of Heaven is so butchered I hardly see the point), but mostly I have concerns about using them with my smartphone.  Someone posted on their wall warning about not using a magnetized case with a smartphone b/c it causes problems with the phone.  After following the link and doing more research, I think I'm going to wait and see what experience others have.  We'll see.  BTW, the post isn't there anymore.  It appears Oberon deleted it so the word wouldn't get out while they're trying to sell these cases.  I think I'll find another alternative for my phone for now.  I do have my eye on a couple of other Oberon items though!


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I ordered on Monday and also got shipping notice today, so maybe you are right. I wish wish wish it would come tomorrow though as Monday is a Holiday. I seriously doubt it though so I am probably looking at next Tuesday or Wednesday.


Same story for me - ordered Monday and got my shipping notice today. Can't WAIT until it's in my hands! Darned holiday...


----------



## littlemac (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm going to go ahead and (in my entirely unqualified way) go ahead and make it official that USPS is the faster method.  My dad (the aptly named 'macaroni', you may have seen him creeping around) got an Oberon case, shipped it with the good old brown guys, yaddi yadda yadda.  It took quite some time, but finally when it came I drooled and lusted and hinted.  He ordered mine USPS and the difference was noticeable.  I'd hazard to guess- and again, I don't even have the exact numbers but I'm sure he does- that the time between his 'we shipped your order' notice and actual arrival was about twice the time between mine.  We found that enlightening and I figured I'd share it with you guys.  :]


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

USPS is def. faster for me from Oberon.  I'm on the other side of the country.  Priority mail takes 3 days max and UPS takes at least a week.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Ok, maybe I was wrong. I ordered a K3 cover and an iPhone case on Wednesday afternoon, I just got shipping notice.


Hmmm... I ordered Wednesday afternoon as well, also a K3 cover and an iPhone case and haven't heard a word. Although the posts about magnetic problems with cellphones is scaring me a bit. I was planning on using the iPhone cover for my new iPod Touch. I googled "magnet ipod touch" and found lots of sites with people who have had problems.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I ordered my K3 cover September 9th, used the slowest shipping available and received it on September 15th.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok.. I ordered on Monday or Tuesday, and have yet to receive a shipping notice. I just checked their website, and my order is "pending". If people ordered Wednesday have already received shipping notices, I should have also. And yeah.. I went USPS priority. 

It's the same thing I've got going on with another mail order from somewhere else too. I placed an order, and 2 days later, I get a notice that things will be backordered for another 2 weeks. It's my kid's Halloween costumes, if they don't get here on time, I will have wasted 2 weeks when we could have gotten something else. I am spoiled by Amazon's instant service, I know.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

911jason said:


> Hmmm... I ordered Wednesday afternoon as well, also a K3 cover and an iPhone case and haven't heard a word. Although the posts about magnetic problems with cellphones is scaring me a bit. I was planning on using the iPhone cover for my new iPod Touch. I googled "magnet ipod touch" and found lots of sites with people who have had problems.


Yeah, I'm not sure about the magnet problem either. I think it could be a problem with some phones, but I'm on wait-and-see on that one. That said, they don't have any designs for phone covers that are tempting me right now. Now had they done butterfly, I would be all over it but the others....meh, not so much. Also wish they had done the designs on both sides instead of just one, at least for certain of the designs that would look best that way - roses for example. Too bad they didn't ask for my opinion.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Well, I ordered mine on the 1st, and I got my shipping notice on the 5th. It says it should arrive on the 12th. Now, I live in VA, so it's coming from one side of the country to the other so I'm sure that's why it will take a full week to get over here. I chose ground shipping when I ordered mine.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I ordered mine on Thursday, September 30, and it shipped on Tuesday, October 5. It is scheduled for delivery on Monday. I wish I'd ordered it on a Monday, as I'd probably have it by now. It's been in Lenexa, Kansas since Thursday evening, but won't get to me (100 miles away) until early next week. If only UPS delivered on Saturday! 

(I decided not to go with the USPS because there's no tracking or insurance with that shipment method. Given the fact that there was a news story earlier in the week about the postal workers union having to delay a major vote because the ballots got lost in the mail .  I'm kind of glad that I didn't go with the USPS.)


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I ordered last Tues or Wed and it's still showing as pending in their system.    Guess they are s-l-o-w right now.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> ok.. I ordered on Monday or Tuesday, and have yet to receive a shipping notice. I just checked their website, and my order is "pending". If people ordered Wednesday have already received shipping notices, I should have also. And yeah.. I went USPS priority.


I have a feeling that when Heather makes a purchase from either Oberon or DecalGirl, she gets moved to the top of the queue. She's like their #1 salesperson and they probably figure they'd better keep her happy at all costs! I wouldn't be surprised if they dispatched an employee to personally deliver her purchases!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

They seem realllyyyy slow right now.  It's been almost a full week since my order and it's still pending.  Guess they took a long holiday weekend!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

911jason said:


> I have a feeling that when Heather makes a purchase from either Oberon or DecalGirl, she gets moved to the top of the queue. She's like their #1 salesperson and they probably figure they'd better keep her happy at all costs! I wouldn't be surprised if they dispatched an employee to personally deliver her purchases!


LOL! I wish. Maybe it was because I phoned it in instead of ordering it online.

KAri, sometimes my orders say pending even once I've already gotten it delivered. I don't always get a shipping notice.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> KAri, sometimes my orders say pending even once I've already gotten it delivered. I don't always get a shipping notice.


Good to know Heather, thanks. I guess it could arrive any day now then. I'm not too excited anyway -- it's not for me. lol


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

We ordered two covers on Oct. 4 and they arrived yesterday, Oct. 11.  (We live in Central CA.)  I used UPS because of the insurance.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered a K3 cover for my son's girlfriend on the 7th (Thursday) and it was shipped today... Tuesday the 12th. I chose USPS because that gives us a chance for delivery on Saturday (we're in Iowa) if it doesn't make it here by Friday.  She chose Wild Rose in black and we can't wait to see it in person because the pictures that have been posted look gorgeous.... and Oberons are even better than the pictures can show.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I just got my shipping notice this afternoon. The order was placed 10/6 and I ordered two items, so that seems like okay timing especially considering it was technically a holiday weekend.


----------



## toj (Aug 2, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I ordered a K3 cover for my son's girlfriend on the 7th (Thursday) and it was shipped today... Tuesday the 12th. I chose USPS because that gives us a chance for delivery on Saturday (we're in Iowa) if it doesn't make it here by Friday. She chose Wild Rose in black and we can't wait to see it in person because the pictures that have been posted look gorgeous.... and Oberons are even better than the pictures can show.


Are you still liking the Bold Celtic one that you ordered in saddle? Mine is breaking in very nicely.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I ordered k3 cover and iphone sleeve on 10/4 and they came today.  They are both beautiful, but I do like the black better than the red.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

911jason said:


> I just got my shipping notice this afternoon. The order was placed 10/6 and I ordered two items, so that seems like okay timing especially considering it was technically a holiday weekend.


Same here, so I guess that's about the wait time right now.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

toj said:


> Are you still liking the Bold Celtic one that you ordered in saddle? Mine is breaking in very nicely.


I have the saddle Bold Celtic on my K3 right now and absolutely love it!! I really believe that these covers get better every day. The more you handle them... the nicer the leather gets. So glad that you're liking yours too! I've never had a cover with the design on the front and back so I'm really enjoying that also... and the design down the spine just seems like the perfect touch.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow... Oberon comes through again.  I ordered a black Wild Rose K3 cover for my son's girlfriend and it was shipped (from CA) on Tuesday.  I had chosen USPS First Class Mail because DH is a retired USPS employee and he said that there probably wouldn't be too much difference in time with Priority Mail.  I was hoping that it might get to Iowa tomorrow (Saturday) and it arrived today.  Eight days from the day of ordering to day of delivery... using USPS First Class mail...... Wow!!  I won't open the box since this is for Mandy and I want her to have the fun.... but she's really hoping for the butterfly charm and we can't wait to see this cover in person.  Can't wait to take it to her.  I would have had this sent directly to her, but they live in an apartment and delivered packages seem to have a way of not getting from the office to the correct person.  Thanks once again, Oberon!!


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I_ ordered my cover last Sunday and it arrived today; I used USPS. It is *gorgeous*! I chose the purple Butterfly design. Awesome!_


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, whatever was the hangup on their end, it did ship, I received the order on Thursday, and presented to my son his new K3 Oberon Chinese Dragon in RED & his Hosaki Wave card-holder in chocolate. He loves them, says they are the best B-day present he has gotten other than his original K1 2 years ago.


----------

